# Is there any NT in here, interested in sports ?



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Would you mind sharing your struggles in being as spontaneous and fluid, as possible ?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

I used to ride horses. It was entirely about connecting with the horse for me. It was fun and I really really loved it until the area got smaller because of some stupid laws. And I hate indoors riding anyways.

But here is my trouble with sports:
How to win at football


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Tzara said:


> But here is my trouble with sports:
> How to win at football


But the aesthetic of the sport has to be preserved, which is clearly lacking in your model. :laughing:


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Napp said:


> But the *aesthetic of the sport has to be preserved*, which is clearly lacking in your model. :laughing:


why?


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Tzara said:


> why?


Humans are visual creatures: This is why Golf for instance, is way less watched than Football.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I play in a recreational soccer league. I enjoy it. I think at some point I would enjoy it more if there was a lot more strategy involved on our team, but you quickly learn that at my age people are just out to have a good game & some exercise if you try doing much of that. 

Eventually you just learn to relax & play the game and not try to think too much about it. It is still rather fun when you spot the patterns of the opposing team members and realize that they are always going to do x when confronted with a specific scenario and then you successfully set them up for an ambush.


----------



## The Great Unknown (Mar 7, 2014)

I play baseball. And basketball. I'm not very consistent with the two or on a team, but they're fun to play once in a while.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

I have played organized soccer, baseball, tennis, track, wrestling, basketball & swimming. I use to watch a lot of sports but not much anymore. I think the farther I get away from when I actually played them, the more I lose the connection to them.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Napp said:


> Humans are visual creatures: This is why Golf for instance, is way less watched than Football.


Actually the reason people watch football is because of the herd mentality the teaming causes.

Also, its easier to understand for simpler minds. 

Golf hasnt got much "thrill" in it.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

OkWhat said:


> I have played organized soccer, baseball, tennis, track, wrestling, basketball & swimming. I use to watch a lot of sports but not much anymore. I think the farther I get away from when I actually played them, the more I lose the connection to them.


Oh yeah organized golf too. Wow, I am just tired thinking about all that, damn I am getting old.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Napp said:


> Would you mind sharing your struggles in being as spontaneous and fluid, as possible ?



What on earth do "being spontaneous and fluid" and "sports" have to do with eachother?

There are team sports and individual sports. People tend to connect with the sports that match their personality type.


----------



## sceptical mystic (Mar 6, 2014)

I enjoy solitary, outdoor sports. Things like mountain climbing, free climbing, trekking, mountain biking, caving. I'm not interested in team sports, though I respect people who can play them. 

I used to be into parkour when I was younger, but it's chiefly an urban sport and I don't like being watched by strangers. 

Now I'm giving pole fitness a try. :tongue:


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Tried to avoid sports on the playground. Liked softball because I could stand out in right field and daydream.:tongue:

By the time I was a teen I got pretty good at volleyball. Never enough to play in any organized team, but enough to beat others in pickup games. It's easy to anticipate where the ball is going and how you need to hit it; coordinating with your teammates on the fly is the harder (yet more fun!) part.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Peter said:


> What on earth do "being spontaneous and fluid" and "sports" have to do with eachother?
> 
> There are team sports and individual sports. People tend to connect with the sports that match their personality type.


What do they have to do with each other ? Well, in football (EN) for example, spontaneity is good as it allows you to swiftly adapt to last seconds changes in the 'script' ; while fluidity on the other hand, makes it easier for the figure-skater to control his/her movements.

There you go.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Is eating included? I use my hands to hold what I'm eating, my jaw to bite or whatever, and the chewing process actually moves a lot of muscles :kitteh:


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Vampire said:


> Is eating included? I use my hands to hold what I'm eating, my jaw to bite or whatever, and the chewing process actually moves a lot of muscles :kitteh:


Unfortunately, it's not recognized internationally yet. :laughing:


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

braided pain said:


> Liked softball because I could stand out in right field and daydream.:tongue:


This is one way sports have been beneficial for me. They forced me to develop my Fe better and stop daydreaming for once (despite my Fe still being weak).


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Tzara said:


> I used to ride horses. It was entirely about connecting with the horse for me.


I bet it was.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Martial arts.


----------



## Raha (Oct 13, 2013)

Archery, and i like it.also i have practiced swimming since i was four.


----------

